# 10ft aquarium



## willar (Feb 8, 2018)

Can glass for a 10ft long aquarium be tempered and laminated?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

My understanding is that it’s one or the other, not both. From what I recall working with glass suppliers, the tempering process on large sheets can cause some rippling in the surface, so it’s not flat enough to laminate. And laminating includes thin layers of reinforcing vinyls, which would melt if you tried to temper it afterwards. I may be wrong, this is just my experience.

If it’s a rimless tank, I would think you would want to use tempered glass, cause the inter layer in a laminated sheet goes right to the edge of the sheet and it may allow salt to get into it. I don’t know for sure, just something that has concerned me. I don’t like looking at the edge of a glass railing where the vinyl is visible.

Best to talk with someone who has built 10’ aquariums and find out what they suggest. Try Miracles and see what they say.


----------

